# School year around?



## DGJP8991 (Dec 29, 2016)

Good morning...I have twins in the 2nd grade. We took them out of PS last year. They were behind. They seemed to be doing so much better now. I have noticed tho if we take a break it takes them a week or so to get back on track. If I just have them read daily and do some math during the summer would you consider this year around? Thanks!! GinaH


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

In my opinion it is only schooling year round if you constantly introduce new concepts and continually advance difficulty. 

If all you are doing is reinforcing what was already learned then you are just preventing the aptly termed "summer slide".


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

cfuhrer said:


> In my opinion it is only schooling year round if you constantly introduce new concepts and continually advance difficulty.
> 
> If all you are doing is reinforcing what was already learned then you are just preventing the aptly termed "summer slide".


I would agree. We homeschool year round out of convenience - we take breaks at times when we need it as a family, not based on public school calendar. I find that it takes more effort to get back into a good routine the longer the break is (not just for the kids, me too). The only thing you will need to consider if your state requires any attendance reporting and how summer semester is handled. Since we are not on a fixed year round schedule, I add our days to fall or spring semester. We don't have to report actual dates, just how many days we homeschooled.


----------



## FCLady (Jan 23, 2011)

We do year round as well. Prevents the repeating of everything when you start back up.
Some days, if I'm really busy we don't do "school", the girls get to read a book and write a book report for me.
After 4 years of this we don't really start or end our year on PS calendar either.


----------

